# Happy New Year!!



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

10 minutes until the New Year and I would like to wish all here: Happy New Year!! Thanks for letting this "septic" read and participate on this forum!!! LOL!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Feliz ano nuevo a todo en Dubai!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy new year to all the members of this forum!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

So, 5 minutes into 2009, what does it look like?? 

Only 3 hours to go here in Spain and the fireworks are already being set off!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

i can enjoy 2 happy new years! happynewyears evey1!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> i can enjoy 2 happy new years! happynewyears evey1!!


We celebrate the Spanish and UK New Year every year here.....thank god the UK is an hour ahead, you need 60 minutes to get 12 uva's (grapes) down ya neck!! Spaniards and their funny ways....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> We celebrate the Spanish and UK New Year every year here.....thank god the UK is an hour ahead, you need 60 minutes to get 12 uva's (grapes) down ya neck!! Spaniards and their funny ways....


why do you eat grapes? they must be big grapes to take that long to eat...


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy New Year to everybody in Dubai!!!!!!

We are still in Scotland (Hubby leaves on Saturday!!) its 20.43 so we have another few hours before seeing in the bells as we say!!! and wait for it !!! Its -4oC outside Hubby can't wait to get there


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm having a disaster of a new year, my flight should have landed at Dubai at 10pm, just in time to get to a bar, but fog has meant we are diverted to Fujairah.

I've seen in the new year locked in the transit lounge


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

cadas said:


> I'm having a disaster of a new year, my flight should have landed at Dubai at 10pm, just in time to get to a bar, but fog has meant we are diverted to Fujairah.
> 
> I've seen in the new year locked in the transit lounge


sorry to hear that, but if it makes you feel better some of the new years celebrations were canceled  plus the inside of the skybar at the burj al arab looks just like a tacky airport lounge so you can pretend you spent new years there instead than fujairah airport 

just kidding mate, but still, have a fantastic 2009, it can only get better !!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> why do you eat grapes? they must be big grapes to take that long to eat...


No idea, I just know it's a Spanish custom and bloody difficult to get them in mouth and swallowed by the next "bong" of the clock!! LOL This is my 6th NY in Spain and still haven't mastered this trick!!! 

Well, it's 2009 here in Espana and myself and neighbours were on my solarium with bottles of Cava, enjoying the fireworks displays from Guardamar to La Manga and watching the "Loco" Spaniards dancing and singing in the streets surrounding my gaff.....what a fantastic way to see in the New Year!!!


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Happy New year everyone


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone. Wishing you all a wonderful, prosperous and peaceful 2009!!

xx


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Everyone seems to be going home this time of the year. Me i only arrived here in November.

Anyway HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!



Pasanada said:


> No idea, I just know it's a Spanish custom and bloody difficult to get them in mouth and swallowed by the next "bong" of the clock!! LOL This is my 6th NY in Spain and still haven't mastered this trick!!!
> 
> Well, it's 2009 here in Espana and myself and neighbours were on my solarium with bottles of Cava, enjoying the fireworks displays from Guardamar to La Manga and watching the "Loco" Spaniards dancing and singing in the streets surrounding my gaff.....what a fantastic way to see in the New Year!!!


----------

